# IUI help!



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
After being declined from adoption for no apparent reason I have found myself looking into donor sperm and my friend (who is a doctor) suggested I may be better with IUI rather than IVF.  HOwever, I got in contact with a clinic in Barcelona and they have come back to me to say the success rate with IUI is really low and suggest IVF instead......

Can anyone give me any suggestions - should I carry on with requesting IUI?  Sorry to sound so naive but feel it all a bit daunting at the moment.

Best wishes to everyone

xxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon,

Sorry i dont know your personal situation so not sure which is best to persue - IUI is certainly alot cheaper which is why we have opted for it initally (sub-fertility) TBH for us it did boil down to the money and also IUI seemed abit closer to a natural BFP but obviously the success rate isn't as good and it wont identify any issues with your eggs. Personally if I could afford it I think I would plump for IVF straight off.

Take care with whatever you decide.

Kate


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kate
Thanks so much for your reply.  It does make sense what you are saying.... sorry for being so naive about it all.  Hope everything is okay with you and thanks for your thoughts.

xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Just wanted to wish you luck with whatever you decide to do.



Minkey x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon.

When I was advised that I should have either IUI or IVF my con advised me that IUI you have a 10-15% chance of success rate, like others have said its a lot cheaper than IVF

good luck with everything
Emma xx


----------

